# 4000gal tank



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

omg omg omg


----------



## Sunman222 (Apr 19, 2003)

f****** balla right there


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

That's no tank, it's an indoor swimming pool.


----------



## masterofdragons (Feb 1, 2005)

Would suck to be the b!tch that has to clean that.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

masterofdragons said:


> Would suck to be the b!tch that has to clean that.
> [snapback]943684[/snapback]​


Send in a scuba diver.


----------



## masterofdragons (Feb 1, 2005)

If you could. In theory you could scuba in your own tank providing you weren't keeping anything overly agressive (i.e. sharks) in it. Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't that tank empty?


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

that my friends is why i'm studying to be a lawer. I don't want a couple of pets and a fish tank, i want a PRIVATE ZOO!


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

and yeah, if you can afford a 4,000 gallon tank, you can hire someone to clean it. i'd rather do it myself though, go scuba with my fish!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

masterofdragons said:


> If you could. In theory you could scuba in your own tank providing you weren't keeping anything overly agressive (i.e. sharks) in it. Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't that tank empty?
> [snapback]943689[/snapback]​


He's probably cycling his tank.


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

if i had that kind of money i wouldnt even lift a finger to get that baby cleaned


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

That is some tank. Could do with something like that baby.


----------



## masterofdragons (Feb 1, 2005)

Oh come on now, if the person what that rich they would have a pressurized tank that simulated the ocean floor, then fill it will all the crazy fish that live down there.







Then you would hire a team on scientists to figure out how to filter it, and sit around and smoke cigars all day.:laugh: Think about the possibilities if that was a FW tank. A shoal of 200 piranha...... *drool*


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

masterofdragons said:


> Oh come on now, if the person what that rich they would have a pressurized tank that simulated the ocean floor, then fill it will all the crazy fish that live down there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats what i would do either that or a nice reef set up.


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

i'd have some great barracuda and lots of corals. The lights would cost more than the tank! either that or a killer pack of 200 piraya and like a million neon tetra's. Or some arrowana and oscars and rays, woah, that would be cool, a SW tank with some barracuda, rays and a reef.


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

damn, how did u get a picture of my room???

yeah right!!!!! if only i had the money.........


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

wow that is amazing i would kill for that one.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

DAYUM! that's my dream living room right there.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Looks awesome, but doesn't look anywhere close to 4000 gallons to me, maybe more like 1000 at most. Just looking at the picture, if you assume the tank is three fet tall and three feet deep (which I think is generous and the tank is actually smaller than that) the tank would have to be sixty feet long to make 4000 gallons.

No way I'd do a saltwater setup that big, assuming the tank is only a 1000 gallon you'd have to mix 200 gallons of R/O water with salt and aerate for a while, match the temperature and check salinity levels before dumping it in, something like every week. Screw that, that's an insane amount of work. I'd leave it freshwater, you could still use a python for water changes which would be pretty damn nice.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

I think its more around 200Gal, about 18ft long, 5ft high and 3ft wide which gives 2025Gal. Its definitly more than 3ft high, length is hard to estimate so took a guess, and it only looks around 3/4ft wide!

Awesome tank, definitly a dream for the future!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

there are more pics...............

CLICK HERE


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Looks awesome, but doesn't look anywhere close to 4000 gallons to me, maybe more like 1000 at most. Just looking at the picture, if you assume the tank is three fet tall and three feet deep (which I think is generous and the tank is actually smaller than that) the tank would have to be sixty feet long to make 4000 gallons.
> 
> No way I'd do a saltwater setup that big, assuming the tank is only a 1000 gallon you'd have to mix 200 gallons of R/O water with salt and aerate for a while, match the temperature and check salinity levels before dumping it in, something like every week. Screw that, that's an insane amount of work. I'd leave it freshwater, *you could still use a python for water changes *which would be pretty damn nice.
> [snapback]944089[/snapback]​










imagine how long that would take, you'd have to dive in with your python!



CraigStables said:


> I think its *more around 200Gal*, about 18ft long, 5ft high and 3ft wide which gives 2025Gal. Its definitly more than 3ft high, length is hard to estimate so took a guess, and it only looks around 3/4ft wide!
> 
> Awesome tank, definitly a dream for the future!
> [snapback]944136[/snapback]​


 i almost sh*t my pants when you typed that craig, but the i saw "and 3ft wide which gives 2025Gal" lol


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

Dude that is huge!!!!!!!


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

jamesdelanoche said:


> and yeah, if you can afford a 4,000 gallon tank, you can hire someone to clean it. i'd rather do it myself though, go scuba with my fish!
> [snapback]943698[/snapback]​


I would just hire a naked woman to dress as a mermaid to live in it.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

CraigStables said:


> I think its more around 200Gal, about 18ft long, 5ft high and 3ft wide which gives 2025Gal. Its definitly more than 3ft high, length is hard to estimate so took a guess, and it only looks around 3/4ft wide!
> 
> Awesome tank, definitly a dream for the future!
> [snapback]944136[/snapback]​


I don't think it's 5 feet high, look at the chairs next to it, they barely even have legs and they're about the same size as the tank.



traumatic said:


> there are more pics...............
> 
> CLICK HERE
> [snapback]944147[/snapback]​


There's no way that's the same tank. Again look at the chairs and then look at the picture of the guy standing next to the tank, doesn't quite match up


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I think it is, I think the trim is covering the ends top and bottom so it doesn't look as tall as it is. There is another pic on that site somewhere of a guy standing next to the tank in the same room the chair is in.

found it:


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

It's 4000gal, go to the homepage for seaquariums here , there's a pic of it and it says 4000gal right above it.


----------



## Richy84 (Jan 1, 2005)

Oh yeah Thats definately a 4000 gallon, It must have been a hard choice for the home owners... fish tank or fireplace hmmm...

Looks like they took out a lot of the tank space out with that strange v-shapes wall configuration, maybe my eyes are playing tricks on me idk.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

damn that would kick ass.if i had it i would have like a shoal of bluefish and barracuda's :nod: .too bad the price and the work needed to cycle the water, get live rock, supply filtration,cleaning, and changing the water would make that nearly impossible


----------



## Sunman222 (Apr 19, 2003)

I think just for saving money wise, I would have had it built with concrete walls with one huge glass window. But I guess this guy has enough money to go all acryllic.


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

Holy sh*t....thats not too shabby


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

You need to to remove 1000 g of water and add again 1000 g to do a water change !


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

traumatic said:


> [snapback]944230[/snapback]​


My mistake


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

i would have it ful of piranha...you would be able to feed them a baby lamb


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

your a lucky POS U KNOW THAT

U ALSO MUST BE FREAKIN L;OADED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

werdna said:


> your a lucky POS U KNOW THAT
> 
> U ALSO MUST BE FREAKIN L;OADED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]944742[/snapback]​


you really must lean to read a thread before posting!


----------



## skoos123 (Mar 11, 2005)

shibby...
i want that


----------



## OtheG (Jan 30, 2005)

Dawgnutz said:


> jamesdelanoche said:
> 
> 
> > and yeah, if you can afford a 4,000 gallon tank, you can hire someone to clean it. i'd rather do it myself though, go scuba with my fish!
> ...


HAHAHA to live in it!! to funny!!


----------



## Richy84 (Jan 1, 2005)

Anyone wanna take a guess on the total weight of that assembly?


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

10 pounds
lol


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

i would put a few tetras, maybe a some guppies if they fit..


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> My mistake
> [snapback]944715[/snapback]​


No, I think your right Twitch....that dude cant be more than 3' tall.


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

Richy84 said:


> Anyone wanna take a guess on the total weight of that assembly?
> [snapback]944876[/snapback]​


The water alone would be 2400 pounds. The tank is probably 4000. We're looking at 6 - 8 US tonnes I would think!


----------



## Richy84 (Jan 1, 2005)

Doesn't one gallon of water weigh 8 lbs... 4000 x 8 = 32,000 lbs plus the weight of the tank itself.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam i would fill it with neons


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

actually i gallon of water weighs somewhere around 8.32 pounds


----------



## piranahjones (Mar 17, 2005)

Dued,id put a freakin seal in that tank..lol


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

i'd just have a couple of rhoms in it.


----------



## PYROPYGO1 (Nov 23, 2004)

if that puppy shatters you would have a indoor tsunami


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

f*ck ME!!!!!! WOW


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

is that michael jacksons new attraction at neverland??


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Natt King Shoal said:


> Richy84 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone wanna take a guess on the total weight of that assembly?
> ...


You are way off buddy!
8.34 X 4000 = 33,360 lbs


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

If I had that tank full of piranhas and had kids I would threaten them and say I would put them in there if they acted up, they would be the most straight laced kids in the world.


----------



## RRice (Feb 16, 2005)

i would have the craziest shoal of piranhas, i cant imagine the maintenence of saltwater for a tank that big.

could you imagine 200 piranhas, feeding time!

its so big you could have a bunch of huge rhoms


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

Now that's the tank I'm going to have when I buy a house. What do you guys think the costs of that tank is? Like, total costs?

Holy sh*t, it's so f**** amazing!!! I would have had maybe some manuelli's in there? How would they go together in such a big that tank you think?


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

DepH said:


> Now that's the tank I'm going to have when I buy a house. What do you guys think the costs of that tank is? Like, total costs?
> 
> Holy sh*t, it's so f**** amazing!!! I would have had maybe some manuelli's in there? How would they go together in such a big that tank you think?
> [snapback]946134[/snapback]​


your looking into the 20,000.00 for the tank alone. everything else i would estimate 10,000.00 so i would guess around 30,000.00+ thats abrand new car/tank which ever you prefer.


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

Richy84 said:


> Doesn't one gallon of water weigh 8 lbs... 4000 x 8 = 32,000 lbs plus the weight of the tank itself.
> [snapback]944979[/snapback]​





> You are way off buddy!
> 8.34 X 4000 = 33,360 lbs
> [snapback]945374[/snapback]​


You guys are right! I tried to figure out where I got 2400 from but have no clue. I should lay off whatever drug I took yesterday!


----------



## Phatboy (Dec 14, 2003)

*dreaming** alright, alright, I'll admit it, that is indeed my tank. *dreaming**









**wakes up* man, I'd have some nice sharks in that tank, and some stingrays.


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

if i had that kinda money id get one the size of a football field and put Jaws in it


----------



## WJC05 (Mar 23, 2005)

Seaquariums is about a three miles down the road from me. If this is the tank they showed me the pictures of in the beginning then you should see the filtration on this thing. The skimmer is HUGE!!!

The pics of the filtration were absolutely wild...


----------



## WJC05 (Mar 23, 2005)

Handikapped said:


> if i had that kinda money id get one the size of a football field and put Jaws in it
> [snapback]946357[/snapback]​


LOL


----------



## brybenn (Feb 27, 2004)

i think id simply put 3 black tipped sharks, an eel and a some larger sting ray if i had it in salt water

fresh water
a few arrowannas and 1000 neons 1000 cardinals and a 1000 rummynose or a rift lake set up with 200 c leptosomas 20 frontosas with large caves and a shell bed with 100 shell dwellers n on the other side a large rocked portion rite up to the top with 50 electric yellows 25 red by reds n 50 melianochromis cyanohabdose n 25 demasoni


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

brybenn said:


> i think id simply put 3 black tipped sharks, an eel and a some larger sting ray if i had it in salt water
> 
> fresh water
> a few arrowannas and 1000 neons 1000 cardinals and a 1000 rummynose or a rift lake set up with 200 c leptosomas 20 frontosas with large caves and a shell bed with 100 shell dwellers n on the other side a large rocked portion rite up to the top with 50 electric yellows 25 red by reds n 50 melianochromis cyanohabdose n 25 demasoni
> [snapback]947329[/snapback]​


damn sucka you know what you want!

Sounds like a cool setup though


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> I'd leave it freshwater, you could still use a python for water changes which would be pretty damn nice.
> [snapback]944089[/snapback]​


Yeah if you hooked it up to the fire hydrant


----------



## vinniegambini (Feb 28, 2003)

There must not be a basement under that floor. If there is, could you imagine building the structure that has to hold that thing. CRAZY!!!!


----------



## Adam (Dec 23, 2004)

How has nobody asked the most important question?

How big was the window that tank came through? The people that own that house must be giants to have windows that big.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Adam said:


> How has nobody asked the most important question?
> 
> How big was the window that tank came through? The people that own that house must be giants to have windows that big.
> [snapback]948316[/snapback]​


if you go to the site in my link you'll see the tank was lifted in the house w/ a crane before the roof was put on.


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

I'd go with a nasty saltwater tank, 1 great barracuda, a couple of the rarest triggers, puffers, eels, lions, angels, groupers, some more sh*t I can't remember and an asston of damsels and inverts for them to feast on every month...if I had the doughlo.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

personally I dont care how many gallons it is.. that tank is bad ass!!


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Man, I'd put Shamu in there and charge peeps to come watch the shows, daily at 2:00 and 5:00...


----------



## Playboydontcurr (Feb 24, 2004)

id fill that monster with a ridiculous amount of Ps of all kinds and feed them with a steady diet of stray dogs and orpahned children


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

OMG I want it


----------



## mdserras (May 28, 2004)

i can only dream to have a tank that big


----------



## king red belly (Apr 13, 2005)

if i had a chance to get tht tank......i would cleam it every day if i had to


----------



## king red belly (Apr 13, 2005)

how big is that f***in tank with all thos fish


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

Wow! I like the mermaid idea!


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

nice tank ... only a little small

i prefer this :

View attachment 56882


View attachment 56883


heheh j/k that would be awesome to have such a tank


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

im sure some 1 has said it already but massive shoal. u can fit 300 pygos in a 4000 gal right?

and for food a lamb or deer


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

matc07098702 said:


> You need to to remove 1000 g of water and add again 1000 g to do a water change !
> [snapback]944704[/snapback]​


Constant water changing system, and you could build a tank like that yourself for around 2-3 grand.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

WebHostExpert said:


> matc07098702 said:
> 
> 
> > You need to to remove 1000 g of water and add again 1000 g to do a water change !
> ...


I don't know how you would rig up a constant water change system on a saltwater tank. Freshwater it should be easy, but saltwater you'd have to regulate the flow of salt into a reservoir to keep levels in line with water flow so it was premixed to the right salinity before going into the big tank. One complicated mess if you ask me


----------



## richiecarw (Apr 6, 2005)

that is the coolest thing i have ever seen!


----------



## richiecarw (Apr 6, 2005)

id mimic the amazon river, have various huge catfish, various shoals of p's an aligator lol!!!!


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

If I was rich like michael jackson WAS I would have the biggest damn tank you ever did see filled with piranhas and then I would buy a chain mail suit and scuba gear and shoal with my piranhas,







I cant wait...*dreaming*


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

id maybe put an aropaima sp? in there. Or like 5 guppys and then see how many years it takes them to overstock it by breeding, probably after im dead!

I think a tank with a big shoal of pacu, an arrowana, a red tail cat would be good or some tigerfish


----------



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

i would put course fish in like pike perch carp roach tench and so on have a mini river


----------



## king red belly (Apr 13, 2005)

I would kill someone for that tank


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Natt King Shoal said:


> Richy84 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone wanna take a guess on the total weight of that assembly?
> ...


my 265 gallon tank filled weighs more then 2400 pounds


----------



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)

my girlfriend was telling me she wanted me to get her a tank that filled up an entire wall. on top of that.. she wanted to be able to see down into it from the second floor. not to mention the dimensions would be like 25'x10'x15'. hope she wasnt serious.....

but i think this is the sickest tank ive ever seen. i wonder if you could mix a few serras in the tank! that'd be awesome. have a 15" rhom with some irritans, mannys, and a little shoal. can't stop dreaming.......


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

i can no longer talk or think n have just busted in my pantz the dude who owns that tank is god good bye now


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

...i would add 12 Manuelis in there...:nod:

...and ofcourse all other 'biotopic' fish and plant life


----------



## "butch033" (Apr 22, 2005)

i want i want 
i would kill for that tank.....


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> WebHostExpert said:
> 
> 
> > matc07098702 said:
> ...


Well, with a tank that size, the salinity would be pretty constant, and there would be room for error. Maitenance costs would definitely pile up quickly tho. Lighting alone on that could cost more than the tank. Thats why if I ever get a large tank like that, I will have it under a giant sunroof. All of the plant and coral life, none of the electricity and lighting bills.

--Dan


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2005)

By the way, I would turn it into a Rift Lake clone, not sure which one tho.

--Dan


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

It would just have to be marine

imagine cleaning the algae of a tropical setup, you'd have to dive in it!!!


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Playboydontcurr said:


> id fill that monster with a ridiculous amount of Ps of all kinds and feed them with a steady diet of stray dogs and orpahned children
> [snapback]977409[/snapback]​


funniest comment ive heard in a long time. i was acctually rolling on the ground over that one. lol


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

nice tank


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

A tank that big would be easier to maintain than you think. As far as some of the people i have talked with that did that type of work. They are far more stable than a little tank. You would do more harm than good changing 1000g of water.

You could have a reef tank with some smaller reef sharks and triggers, rays, barracuda's, you name it. All in your living room. Who would need a tv then?


----------



## Relik (Apr 29, 2005)

thats a nice ass tank the store close to my house has a 3700g with 2 sharks and a few groupers in it. Thats what im going to do in my basement mount a huge tank in the wall this summer. Anyone know how much a 2000g would go for?


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Does anyone know who this badass tank belongs to? P diddy maybe?


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2005)

Actually, I would get an octopus! They are smart! And they eat sharks!

--Dan


----------



## Anko (Oct 2, 2004)

omfg!!! I could keep like a billion fish in there!omg how much do those cost?? god dam who owns one of those??


----------

